# Nearest fur con?



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

I currently live in Oklahoma and am just wondering if there are any furry cons that happen around or near here?


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

Nevermind me, didnt see the list of all the cons >.<


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 2, 2008)

oklacon  www.oklacon. org      if you an artist cheak  out the art show


----------

